# String gauge for drop F?



## JRL

I have an Agile Interceptor 727. What gauge strings should I get for drop F?


----------



## Metal_Webb

How do you like your tension? Floppy, tight?

0.074 should be able to get you out of trouble though. If the 727 is the 27" it should be sufficient thickness to get a decent tension.


----------



## JRL

I like the way it feels now tension wise. My friend told me a .68 would be good, I just wanted to ask around.


----------



## kylendm

I'd atleast get a .70. Most people would probably use a .74 just for G# on 25.5 scale but that's tight in my opinion. A .70-72 would be pretty neutral for F.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

JRL said:


> I like the way it feels now tension wise. My friend told me a .68 would be good, I just wanted to ask around.



God no, I would use an 80


----------



## ittoa666

I'd say go for a 70.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

An .080" string will give you a similar feel to that of a .042" string tuned to Standard E at a 25.5" scale.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I just ordered a .066" to put my 7 in Drop G, and it plays fine. It's tight but has it's leverage for when I bend it, it's a 26.5 btw.

And Stealth you'd really use an 80? That sound crazy haha.
I love how we're actually helping the OP, I'm sure if you asked this anywhere else you'd get a slew of smart ass comments


----------



## JRL

Yeah, I really appreciate all of the help guys. Should I just get a single string and a set, or order them all individually?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Buy a 10-59 7 string set and then an individual string


----------



## JRL

Okay, thanks again everyone.


----------



## kmanheavygaugestrings

I use a 14 - 63 set and then I got a separate 94 gauge from this website Circle K strings circlekstrings.com. I have a 25.5 inch scale. I love the tension


----------



## Cloudkicker112358

I am going to write down how a certain gauge will feel based on standard string sets.
.067, Drop F, 27 inches=.038, Standard E, 25.5 inches
.074, Drop F, 27 inches=.042, Standard E, 25.5 inches
.078, Drop F, 27 inches=.044, Standard E, 25.5 inches
.081, Drop F, 27 inches=.046, Standard E, 25.5 inches
.084, Drop F, 27 inches=.048, Standard E, 25.5 inches
.090, Drop F, 27 inches=.052, Standard E, 25.5 inches
.095, Drop F, 27 inches=.054, Standard E, 25.5 inches
.100, Drop F, 27 inches=.056, Standard E, 25.5 inches
A reasonable range is probably between .074 and .090. I would use an .084.

Woops, a little late on that one. Haha


----------



## Nag

dat necrobump


----------



## KingLouis

I'm using .12-.70 for G standard/Drop F. Also on a 27" scale


----------



## gtm

Cloudkicker112358 said:


> I am going to write down how a certain gauge will feel based on standard string sets.
> .067, Drop F, 27 inches=.038, Standard E, 25.5 inches
> .074, Drop F, 27 inches=.042, Standard E, 25.5 inches
> .078, Drop F, 27 inches=.044, Standard E, 25.5 inches
> .081, Drop F, 27 inches=.046, Standard E, 25.5 inches
> .084, Drop F, 27 inches=.048, Standard E, 25.5 inches
> .090, Drop F, 27 inches=.052, Standard E, 25.5 inches
> .095, Drop F, 27 inches=.054, Standard E, 25.5 inches
> .100, Drop F, 27 inches=.056, Standard E, 25.5 inches
> A reasonable range is probably between .074 and .090. I would use an .084.
> 
> Woops, a little late on that one. Haha



I've got a .052 on 25.5 tuned to C right now but that's my limit.. Id rather .056 but I'm experimenting still.

What would I need for G or F?


----------



## Cloudkicker112358

For Drop G on a 6-string? You would want a .075 or .074. For Drop F, an .085 or .084. This is for 25.5 inch scale.


----------



## McClueless

I have a 90 on my F on a 27 scale, and it actually is pretty nice with my heavy picking hand.


----------



## gujukal

I tried 74 on my Schecter 26.5" length guitar and it was a bit too loose. I think 80 would be perfect, but i pick pretty hard as well.


----------



## jay83

Get different gauges and try it for yourself, its not the same for every guitar / bridge.

Between these . 068 .070 .074 you may find a good to stick with

For the other 6 strings i would choose a 13-56 set as starting point


----------

